# VINYL. What defines quality?



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am just wondering how most people define or judge the quality of t-shirt vinyls(EDIT: Specifically, regular polyurethane t-shirt vinyl).

Is it easy weeding, fade resistance, good adhesion, etc?

Is a soft hand also a factor for you?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

There are many types of heat transfer vinyl: flock, glitter, reflective, puff, hologram, sign etc. and quality varies by vendor. I believe that the qualities you listed (easy weeding, soft hand, fade resistance, etc.) can't encapsulate all. They all have niches with members that use them.

For example, if you want a soft hand, glitter is not the type to use as it has a rough texture.
Metallic vinyl would never pass for a screen print like appearance. So too, flock, which has a raised type texture.

I think that the only criteria you asked about that is critical for all types of vinyl is good adhesion since they are heat-applied.


----------



## tfehrenbacher (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with the last user up there... different vinyls - gliter, metallic, designer, perfed, flock all have difference textures so you can't really compare those. 

On the other hand... a way you could think about it. Say you've got a football mesh jersey you need to add names/numbers to. Choose Wisely - Pick a vinyl that can withstand harsh wear and washing. something rigid may work best - it may not be the softest material out there, but it will adhere the best throughout all the wear and tear it will be put through. 

If you have any additional questions, let me know. I would be happy to try and help.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Edited my post. How about the *regular polyurethane vinyl* for t-shirts(excluding neons, reflectives, holograms, glitters, flock, etc)? I ask because the better brands seem to have good adhesion which is what I think is very important to most people. But how does it rank and what are the other criteria?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Let's say good adhesion is a given - no one -customer or provider desires a design falling off. After that I am matching best possible vinyl for the cost desired by customer. I have about 4 regular ones I use, the more the cost the lighter the hand the longer lasting. I use the specialty stuff, which is a niche, but they are heavier hand which is acceptible due to effect.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

BroJames said:


> Edited my post. How about the *regular polyurethane vinyl* for t-shirts(excluding neons, reflectives, holograms, glitters, flock, etc)? I ask because the better brands seem to have good adhesion which is what I think is very important to most people. But how does it rank and what are the other criteria?


I use Spectra Ecofilm from Imprintables Warehouse and the adhesion is great. I also hear great reviews about Siser Easyweed and Stahl's Premium Plus and Thermo-FILM. Request samples from them to judge yourself.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Opacity enters into the equation. I use Siser Ez Weed and Thermo Flex Plus. Also, shrinkage when layering.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

If they give even 1 linear inch of sample here in the Philippines that would be something for the Guinness Book.

I have been considering siser but as I posted elsewhere, they even quoted me price that does not include the 12% tax. Something that is illegal here because such price is deceptive. So far, Stahl is the other vinyl I've seen here but they don;t have the premium plus. I think the thermo-film is just a shade lower than siser easyweed. Has anyone used Stahl econoprint?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ecoprint has the thinness of Solution opaque and the ease of use of quickprint. My only problem with it is that it is a little curly - so you have to watch for headstrikes when you first start printing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The 1st thing that drew me to Siser Easy Weed and later Spectra Eco film was the lower application temperature and time....Never had any quality issues so I stuck with them....


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

How low are the temps?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

302 f.....


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried vinyls that require only 210-250F, 10 seconds?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Solar 210 - 210deg - from IW - works as directed - great for low temperture materials.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I also use the Solar 210 from Imprintables.....On things like non woven bags it works great.....For things that get washed it is not that durable......


----------



## Can-Am (Dec 13, 2008)

I like Siser easyweed for my applications. It weeds easily and it is hot peel. I try to avoid any cold peel vinyls as they slow down production to much.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I mostly use Siser Easyweed and don't have any issues with it. Reasonable price, easy to work with, and good adhesion. My only issue is that when it's applied to areas of the shirt that aren't on the chest or back (pit print, bottom hem, etc.), it tends to wrinkle when sitting down. It's hardly a deal-breaker, though.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> Solar 210 - 210deg - from IW - works as directed - great for low temperture materials.


Where are they made? Is the protective sheet a bit yellowish?



Zenergy said:


> I mostly use Siser Easyweed and don't have any issues with it. Reasonable price, easy to work with, and good adhesion. My only issue is that when it's applied to areas of the shirt that aren't on the chest or back (pit print, bottom hem, etc.), it tends to wrinkle when sitting down. It's hardly a deal-breaker, though.


Do other brands wrinkle less?


----------

